# Adding wireless routers to network



## dagath (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello. 

I'm experiencing difficulties getting my wireless routers to work properly on the network. I have a FreeBSD 8.0 server with 2 ethernet cards - one connected to the modem and one to the switches (network). The server gives out IPs with DHCPd.

The problem is when I try to add wireless routers to the network. From the web interface I disable the DHCPd server and use the LAN ports (not WAN). I also set the wireless router custom IP (which is not used). 

The result is that: 

I can't connect to the router's web interface from any of the network computers nor from the wireless network itself, BUT I can ping the router from the freebsd FreeBSD server. 
If I connect to the router (which is now acting as an AP) via wireless or LAN, I am able to access the main server (freebsd FreeBSD) and all the other computers in the network
I do not have access to the internet If *I'm* connected with the wireless router (AP)
I'm out of ideas, since this SHOULD be really easy to set up but for some silly reason I does not work.

Output of dhcpd.conf:

```
#option netbios-name-servers 192.168.1.1;
#option netbios-node-type 8;
authoritative;


shared-network net {

  subnet 192.168.2.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
               option domain-name "tundmatu.luunja.ee";
               option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;
               option routers 192.168.2.1;
               option domain-name-servers 194.126.101.34, 193.40.5.94, 193.40.5.124;
               include "/usr/local/etc/isc-dhcp_192.168.2";
       }



      subnet 192.168.4.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
               option domain-name "tundmatu.luunja.ee";
               option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;
               option routers 192.168.4.1;
               option domain-name-servers 194.126.101.34, 193.40.5.94, 193.40.5.124;
               include "/usr/local/etc/isc-dhcp_192.168.4";
       }



       subnet 192.168.3.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
               option domain-name "tundmatu.luunja.ee";
               option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;
               option routers 192.168.3.3;
               option domain-name-servers 194.126.101.34, 193.40.5.94, 193.40.5.124;
               pool {
                       range 192.168.3.10 192.168.3.50;
               }
       }

       subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
               option domain-name "luunja.ee";
               option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;
               option routers 192.168.1.1;
               option domain-name-servers 194.126.101.34, 193.40.5.94, 193.40.5.124;
               include "/usr/local/etc/isc-dhcp_192.168.1";
       }

     }
```

*T*he "include" files consist of bound MAC addresses ("known" PC's). 

PS! I just received a job as a sysadmin in a small 40 PC network and will change the DHCP configuration as soon as I get to know the system a bit more. It looks too spread out at the moment and would like to make it more tight. 

Any help would be great, thank you.


----------



## fullauto (Jun 20, 2012)

*had a similar problem*

I finally got the unit to work. 

Plug a LAN port from your wireless router into your computer, which you will assign an IP of 192.168.1.50.
Do your config.
I gave my router a static IP of 192.168.1.99
Disable the DHCP on the router.
Set up any security and such like remote admin.
Plug your computer back into the switch after you configure it as it was before.
Reset your router and you should be able to get the admin page.
That's all I did, when I ran into the same problem you are hitting.

DHCP on the router is disabled, so you must give each unit you intend to connect a static IP address.  Most devices you are going to try and connect are going to use some generic settings and fail.  You must go into advanced settings on your devices and set the DNS, DHCP, Gateway and such manually.  

I'm pretty sure the default DHCP address that any device is going to use is x.x.x.1 and I didn't see any place in the advanced settings to change that, so if you intended on running dhcpd, and having devices rather than computers connect to the router, you are going to have to have the DHCP server at that address.

Hope that helps, and let me know if I can do anymore.


----------

